#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Практика Круга времени — Калачакры. Комментарий Кирти Цэншаба Ринпоче

## Dechen Norzang

В издательстве "Нартанг" вышла книга только для получивших посвящение Калачакры "Практика Круга времени — Калачакры. Комментарий Кирти Цэншаба Ринпоче"

СПб.: Нартанг (Издание А. Терентьева), 2013
16,5 x 23,5 см, 500 экз., 184 стр., твердый переплет, илл. 
Перевод, составление, предисловие и примечания: М. Кожевникова

Публикуемые тексты предназначены для индивидуальной практики системы Круга времени (Калачакры) после получения посвящения в эту тантру.

Первоначально перевод текстов практики был подготовлен М. Кожевниковой к посвящению в тантру Круга времени, дарованному Его Св. Далай-ламой XIV в г. Граце (Австрия) в 2002 г. Публикуемый в данном издании текст комментария Кирти Цэншаба Ринпоче на практику Круга времени представляет собой расшифрованный, несколько перекомпонованный и отредактированный перевод наставлений и комментария, данного Кирти Цэншабом в июле 2003 г. в Санкт-Петербурге по расширенному тексту Гуру-йоги Калачакры.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/9698

Книга удивила русской графикой ваджраяны, разработанной Маргаритой Кожевниковой. Ваджр и колокольча превратились в буквы...

----------

Aion (12.02.2014), Chhyu Dorje (05.03.2014), Jnana (13.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014), Юань Дин (13.02.2014)

----------


## Борис Оширов

может быть проще пользоваться традиционной славянской вязью? Она даже похожа на монгольское квадратное письмо.
монгольское:

вязь:

 :Wink:

----------

Aion (05.03.2014), Dechen Norzang (07.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2014)

----------


## Николас

:EEK!:

----------

